# severe ibs/ bloating/ovulation/pms



## alucke (Sep 11, 2003)

does anyone else experience severe (disfiguring) bloating. I have tried to track it with my menstrual cycle and know that some gals bloat when ovulating. it doesn't matter what I eat, or how much I eat. the bloating is so bad, i look about 5 months pregnant. I just cannot figure if it is due to IBS/menstrual or both. some months it is only a couple days, but last month it was 9 days straight. I will wake up fine, but by 9am, I am already busting out of my clothes. It is embarrassing and very very painful. I wish I had a pin and could just "pop" my abdomen. HELP or just SYMPATHIZE!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

read my post -- pressure and body distortion -- on the pain/bloating forum. i get it really bad too. its so much worse before my period-the week before can be a nightmare. is that ovulating time. i've considered taking the pill, but who knows if that would help or make things worse. right now i'm trying levsin-an antispasmodic. it worked quite well for me then i ran out. i'm starting it again. i reccommend antispasmodics to get rid of gas.


----------

